# Dim Light Okay ?



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

Since they are nocturnal do they prefer complete darkness or a very slight dim light will do ?

My heggies are places on an empty room with no lights at all.

But there's somewhat a source of light from the window coming from the light post outside our house that somewhat makes it a very dim light directly on their cages. Is this okay or should I block the light coming from the window ?

Many thanks.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I think that depends on the individual hog. Some may still wheel, etc., in a very dim and quiet room. Ellie prefers complete darkness.

Edit: the only time she comes out when it's dim is to eat/drink.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Definitely depends, my hedgehogs come out and wheel and their cages face a window, which face the street we live on and therefore streetlight comes in. We do have curtain up to block a good amount of it but all my nocturnal creatures are not bothered by it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have a light schedule for them during the day?


----------



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> Definitely depends, my hedgehogs come out and wheel and their cages face a window, which face the street we live on and therefore streetlight comes in. We do have curtain up to block a good amount of it but all my nocturnal creatures are not bothered by it.


 well I think they don't bother because I hear them using their wheel at night time even if there's a slight streetlight from the window 



nikki said:


> Do you have a light schedule for them during the day?


 Well comes daytime it is a bit bright because their cages is located in front of a window 

My other thread is about hiding spot, I may have provide them some hiding area because as of writing I remove their hiding spot for me to see them even while sleeping 

Its a Pet Room so people don't usually comes in and out of that room. Its strictly a room for my Hedgehogs and a 280gal tank for my Arowana and its tank mates


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't forget that hedgehogs need 12- 14 hours of light a day to prevent hibernation. If its only a "bit bright" in the day time you will need to leave a light on for them during the day.


----------



## Kimura1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ive heard 12-14 hrs a day for good light is extremely important but at night ive heard that many hedgies wont do anything unless its completely dark. This in my opinion must be some sort of habit the hedgies have gotten used to. In the wild there is moonlight overcast and stars which generate some sort of light so I personally dont agree that it has to be completely dark before they are active. I think the hedgies need to get used to it not being pitch black. My hedgie was the same way for about a week after I got her but I refused to make it pitch black at night. Now she plays like crazy at night. It is dark but we use a blue heat lamp at night and it.replicates natural moonlight (in my opinion anyway) she is super active at night so I believe they need atleast a tiny bit otherwise there wouldnt be shadows for them to be scared of lol.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Some hedgehogs may get used to something like that, but I don't believe every hedgehog would or that owners should give it a try without being careful & keeping a close eye on their hedgehog. A friend of mine used the red heat bulbs for her two hedgehogs & didn't realize that they're not recommended or that there was any problem. Both of her hedgehogs still ate & were active. After I mentioned that generally colored light heat bulbs weren't a good idea, she tried some CHE bulbs and felt really bad when she realized that her girl was MUCH more active without the red light.

So while it may work for some hedgies, like yours, it's still not something I would recommend at all. Yes, wild hedgehogs would have to deal with some light, but our hedgehogs aren't exactly wild anymore (even though they're not fully domesticated either), and they can be rather particular about some things in comparison to their wild relatives.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Please put a "hiding spot" back in for your hedgie. They need a space they can feel safe and go to if they feel threatened. Since hedgies are prey animals they need to feel safe somewhere in their world. 
If something were to happen while you were away or overnight, they may need a place to keep warm if the power goes out or another unforeseen problem occurs


----------



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

MomLady said:


> Please put a "hiding spot" back in for your hedgie. They need a space they can feel safe and go to if they feel threatened. Since hedgies are prey animals they need to feel safe somewhere in their world.
> If something were to happen while you were away or overnight, they may need a place to keep warm if the power goes out or another unforeseen problem occurs


They have their hiding spots already (iglo) but just to inform you that they prefer to sleep outside of it . Its now more of a decoration than a hiding area.

why? heres my take :

1. My hedgehog cages are located on an empty room and no access to other people execept me . Its my pet room for my fishes (150 & 220gal tank) and for my hedgehogs so they are not disturbed at all.

2. In our country (philippines) we dont need to keep warm because our temparature is typically hot and humid weather throughout most of the year.

In the morning our temparature is around 78 F and in the evening its between 75-76 F. So those hedgehog hibernation due to cold is very very seldom here in our country.


----------

